# No Beeps, Flashing Keyboard Lights



## rightoh (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm running a K8V SE Deluxe mobo, which is supposed to have audio post commands (which is useless since it never works). Since there are no beeps (even when it worked), I can't tell if anything is working. The display is blank, but all the fans turn on correctly. The only clue is that my keyboard's lights flash on and off when I turn it on. What does this mean?

My RAM is 512MB DDR Corsair Value Select, which is known to work in this Motherboard, and I believe my Video Card works.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi :wave:

Clear CMOS:
Get rid of static electricity by touching a radiator or bare metal on the computer case.
Then unplug the computer from the wall outlet and open the case.
Remove the little "coin-like" battery on the motherboard.
Move the "clear CMOS" jumper on the motherboard from pins 1&2 to pins 2&3.
Wait 30 minutes.
While you're waiting - reseat the RAM stick(s) and the video card.
Replace the jumper to pins 1&2.
Put the battery back.
Close the case and start the computer.
Enter BIOS and choose "Load setup defaults" (or something similar) - save and exit BIOS.


----------



## rightoh (Jun 2, 2008)

Cleared the CMOS a few times actually. I also let it sit in reset mode for a day before switching the jumper back. Pretty sure this isn't a BIOS problem since it would still display something.

Do you know what the keyboard lights (caps lock, num lock, etc) flashing mean? Do they flash when the BIOS needs to be entered/CMOS reset? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

It's normal for the keyboard leds to flash once when the computer starts.

Did you reseat the RAM and video card?

Check the power connections at the motherboard.

Please post the *system specifications*.


----------



## rightoh (Jun 2, 2008)

I had understood that the keyboard lights light up once; however, this is continuous and over a long period of time. I'm pretty sure this is an indication of something - but I can't find it in any manual, etc. From what I remember, the bios is Asus-built.

Reseated RAM in all 3 slots and the Video Card. Still no good.

My specs are as follows:

PS: Antec 430W power supply (came with Antec 1040B Case)
Mobo: Asus K8V SE Deluxe, Socket
CPU: AMD 64 XP 3200+
RAM: Corsair Value Select 512 MB DDR PC3200
Vid Card: Winfast 64MB Geforce 3 ti 200 (AGP)
HD: Seagate 300GB 7200RPM
OS: Haven't got there yet.

Regarding the part testing:

PS: Fans work, Mobo Power Indicator light on
Mobo: Lights work, no popped caps
CPU: New
RAM: Worked with this Mobo before, but was with a different CPU, PS, Vid Card, HD
Vid Card: Tested and it works.
HD: Tested and it works.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

The CPU is new, but not the rest?
What version/revision is the CPU and what BIOS version? http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=K8V SE Deluxe

Do you have another CPU you can try?


----------



## rightoh (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, it is new. No, I don't have another CPU that I can try.

Is it possible to flash the BIOS before it can even POST? The thing is... I had tried unknowingly tried registered ECC RAM in it, which had it POST before and even start Windows installation (but would subsequently crash). So I'm pretty sure the CPU doesn't have a problem with the BIOS. I'll try flashing it, but I'm not sure if that's even possible if it doesn't POST.

I'm fairly sure that I didn't overheat the processor, since it was running much, much cooler than the maximum temperature; however, I am worried that I might have short circuited something by not inserting my RAM in all the way. Is that possible?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

No, you cannot cause a short circuit by not pushing the RAM all the way in.
I've never heard of ECC RAM "killing" the BIOS on a non-ECC board.

To flash BIOS "blindly" you have to read the instructions carefully and wait at least 5 minutes after every step. But, I doubt that would help.

Instead - clear CMOS. (yes, I know - again)
This time:
Remove all PSU plugs from the motherboard.
Remove the battery and move the CMOS jumper.
Wait a couple of hours.
Move the jumper back etc...


----------



## rightoh (Jun 2, 2008)

Just reset the CMOS. Left out the jumper for around 12 hours. No good.

Will try to flash soon. This isn't looking too great.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Are you sure the motherboard is OK?
Try the RAM and video card (+ CPU if possible) in another computer.
I think you should consider returning the CPU.


----------

